# Can either of these be kept successfully in a 29g?



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

I know that some less aggressive Victorians can be kept and bred in a 29 g tank.
Wondering if either, not both, of these can do it.

Paralabidichromis sp. fire
Xystichromis Phytophagus

I would buy them as fry.

Which would have the best results?

Ted


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Neither species grows all that large and neither one is all that aggressive either. I've never kept them in a tank that small, but my guess is that you might be able to make that work with a small group.

Kevin


----------

